# Help needed with ICD-9 code



## zaidaaquino (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm working on a coding exercise and am having difficulty chosing a diagnosis for the following example: *coronary artery disease, graft*.  The example states the patient was diagnosed with CAD 5 years ago.  The patient had left heart catherization (CPT 93510), injection for catherization (CPT 93543), and angiography, venous bypass graft (CPT 93556).  (I hope we coded the procedures correctly...) 

Cardiology coders: your expertise would be greatly appreciated.

Zaida, CPC


----------



## lcterry (Dec 6, 2008)

If the venous bypass graft was also injected you also need to code 93540, if there is CAD in this vessel this dx code would be 414.02. So the codes would be
93510(left heart cath if aortic valve was crossed to measure LV pressures, 93508 if not)
93545(injection of coronaries)
93540(injection of venous bypass graft)
93566(image interp)

I hope this helps.

Cardiology coder for a few years.


----------

